# Severalls Asylum - June 2012



## Headflux (Jul 16, 2012)

This was my 2nd visit to Sev's with Gavanova, and was my 1st chance to see as much as I could.. There wasn't another soul in site when we went and got a great chance to look around. Having seen some others photos on here though it seems I still missed off a lot of it.

Unfortunatly I lost my photos from the top of the water tower but hoping to add some soon from Gav's camera.
(EDIT - Just added some photos from the tower)

Enjoy my take on the always loved 'Sevs' ...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report and pics, loved the one with the sun streaming through the roof, guess u went on sunday and not saturday !!


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 16, 2012)

Great shots, love the one of the tower!


----------



## Headflux (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 16, 2012)

Cracking shots!

I wonder how long Sevs has left, while I was there (in the rain) there were bit's of ceiling falling down, luckily we were near it, not under it :O


----------



## Bones out (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, you have managed to get a picture of something I've not seen in sevs in all my visits...... 

Nice set there sir!


----------



## Headflux (Jul 16, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Wow, you have managed to get a picture of something I've not seen in sevs in all my visits......
> 
> Nice set there sir!



Thank you! Which photo?!


----------



## bigtip (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nice*

Some very nice pictures there thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 16, 2012)

Really awesome set there mate, thanks for sharing 
Starting to think I'm the only urbexer that hasn't done Sevs yet...

~RR


----------



## Bones out (Jul 16, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Wow, you have managed to get a picture of something I've not seen in sevs in all my visits......
> 
> Nice set there sir!





Headflux said:


> Thank you! Which photo?!




Believe it or not, the clock... Out of all my hundreds of pictures I only have one shot I have never seen reported before on forums........... You done well with those.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nicely captured Headflux a set to be proud of


----------



## Headflux (Jul 17, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Really awesome set there mate, thanks for sharing
> Starting to think I'm the only urbexer that hasn't done Sevs yet...
> 
> ~RR



I think you must be! And thank you!


----------



## Headflux (Jul 17, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Very nicely captured Headflux a set to be proud of



Thank you mate.


----------



## sparky. (Jul 17, 2012)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great set of images


----------



## nelly (Jul 17, 2012)

Sevs, is always beautiful but as SK says, when it was hard to crack and sec were arse slappers then reports were few and far between, it seems that now, the word has got around that sec has a soft side then its on everybody's shopping list

Saying that, cracking shots fella, very nice


----------



## Headflux (Jul 18, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Love Sevs and some nice shots there but have to admitt part of me will be glad when they either get some decent security or get to work on the place as done to death and theres alott more out there other than lol



Very true mate... Just first timerather I never got a decent chance to look around. I agree though its been done to death.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 18, 2012)

lovely report..and great loght in those photos..not been to sevs yet but think i really ought too..thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 18, 2012)

There is a lot of reports on Sevs but because it looks so good everyone wants to see it !! I know it went to the top of my list when i first joined here !!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that is a report, you pictures look FAB, we didnt see the morgue will have to try and find that on our return


----------



## Headflux (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got a few more photos still to add...


----------



## matt691 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great post  thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

sum nice shots mate

Just a word on sevs sec i don't think its got much to do wiv whether they or nice or not, that won't put me off from going anywhere an arsehole sec....i mean atleast we're not in some countries where they'd just beat the sh*t outa us, plus the old bill would then have a dig too.

If the sec are just doing there jobs but being civil wiv it surely thats wot we want....if they were wankers we'd moan and if they are polite then thats making it easy for us....no making it easy would be to remove that dam palisade


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 22, 2012)

Done to death or not I enjoyed those piccies! Thank you.


----------



## Headflux (Jul 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Done to death or not I enjoyed those piccies! Thank you.



Thank you! Just added some photos from the water tower to finish it off.


----------



## Headflux (Jul 23, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> sum nice shots mate
> 
> Just a word on sevs sec i don't think its got much to do wiv whether they or nice or not, that won't put me off from going anywhere an arsehole sec....i mean atleast we're not in some countries where they'd just beat the sh*t outa us, plus the old bill would then have a dig too.
> 
> If the sec are just doing there jobs but being civil wiv it surely thats wot we want....if they were wankers we'd moan and if they are polite then thats making it easy for us....no making it easy would be to remove that dam palisade



^What he said!.. and I havn't forgotton your inbox messages either mate..


----------

